# [Russian NR] Oleg Gritsenko 3x3 BLD 33.34



## D-Faze (Nov 27, 2013)

Done at MPEI Open 2013.


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 27, 2013)

Recommended protimer stop ftw


----------



## Iggy (Nov 27, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 27, 2013)

Dat scarf... sexy execution as always!


----------

